# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Принтер "печатает" чистые листы

## Шапельский Александр

Всем привет!!!
Такая проблема, принтер "печатает" чистые листы. Принтер  Canon IP1500. Был сбой, принтер напечатал пару строк и все, остальное не допечатал. Картриджи полные, сопла не засорены. Когда "кидаешь" на печать, принтер вроде печатает, печатающая головка "бегает", причем столько, сколько объема печатаемого текста, но лист - чистый.
Завтра проверю печатающую головку на работающем принтере.
Жду ваших идей!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Тестовую страницу тоже так печатает?
Можно попробывать выволд в Файл перенаправить, порт принтеру сменить.
М.б. программа глючит.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Тестовую страницу тоже так печатает?


Да.
Переустанавливал принтер, дрова - не помогает. Порт не пробовал сменить. Попробую.

----------


## PavelA

порт пока не меняй.
Если с тестовой страницей такая проблема, то есть два варианта:
- все-таки голова.
- неправильная настройка порта.
По какому порту он подключен?

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Порт USB, менял на другой, та же история. Принтер работает как будто исправный, все как обычно, но лист чистый. Похоже, что печатающая головка "накрылась" :Sad:  Проверить смогу завтра на рабочем принтере.

----------


## Virtual

*shapel*, на принтере есть "волшебное сочетание клавиш" при включении., попробуй должен напечатать страницу диагностики и статистики (обычно это "главная кнопка", зажатая на 5...15сек, в момент включения питания)

----------


## PavelA

на принтере есть "волшебное сочетание клавиш" при включении  ---
Да-а-а, а про самое простое и забыл. СПС Virtual

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Проверил на рабочем принтере, история повторилась, т.е. вышла из строя печатающая головка! Головку я врядли найду - дефицит. Разобрал ее, похоже вышла из строя микросхема L56 5Q07W. Микросхема специальная, описание отсутствует. Так что, всем спасибо за советы!
Буду выбирать новый принтер.

*Добавлено через 1 час 19 минут*

Нашел источник проблемы - прогорел шлейф точно так, как показано здесь http://www.resetters.ru/index.php?showtopic=15107

----------


## Virtual

*shapel*, кстати прогар проводников шлейфа - это часто результат несовсем оригинальных чернил  :Wink: . ибо токопроводность чернил, достаточно важный параметр  :Wink: .

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> *shapel*, кстати прогар проводников шлейфа - это часто результат несовсем оригинальных чернил . ибо токопроводность чернил, достаточно важный параметр .


Я уже в курсе. :Smiley:

----------

